# EV Electric Vehicle mfg BUSINESS FOR SALE car / 3-wheel



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $159,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Sep-20-2007 11:15:03 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

